# Downhillen rund um Aschaffenburg !?



## AgentOrange (12. Juli 2002)

Wo geht was !?
Meine freundin wohnt da in der nähe,wollte mal wissen das da Bike-mäißg so zu machen ist !?

Tom


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juli 2002)

schau mal bei www.downhill-suedhessen.de

von a-burg hab ich keine ahnung. 

unterhalb der burg am frankenstei bei DA-eberstadt gibts alles was man braucht: anlieger, drops von 30cm bis 3m und double von 1m bis 5m.

außerdem ne fahrstraße zum shutteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. Juli 2002)

Das würde ich auch sagen. Die Umgebung von AB ist nur hüglig. Besser geht es da schon an der Bergstrasse. Also pack dein Bike ins Auto ...


----------



## bighitter (20. Juli 2002)

In Aschaffenburg schweinheim hat einer ein paar jumps und Northshore Konstruktionen in den Wald modelliert


----------



## seewolf (25. November 2002)

War schon mal jemand bei diesen n-shore konstruktionen??
Kann mir auch mal jemand genau erklären, wie ich da hin komm???
Danke
Seewolf!


----------



## stroppy @ bike (19. Dezember 2002)

Wenn man von den 3 kreuzern in der nähe von schweinheim richtung wald fährt un ein stück den berg herauf fährt kommt direkt darauf zu    hoffe euch alle mal dort zu sehen


----------



## Ope (22. Dezember 2002)

in miltenberg gibts auch ein paar nicht zu verachtenden downhills.is auch nich weit von a-burg

gruß thorsten


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2002)

hmm ... miltenberg und amorbach war ich zur abschlussfahrt   könnt mir schon vorstellen das da drüben was geht


----------



## Hugo (23. Dezember 2002)

abschlussfahrt in aschebersch????

was warn das für ne abschlussfahrt? grundschule?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

das ist nicht lustig ... überhaupt nicht  ... wir sind von der nordostbayerischen provinz in die nordwestbayerische provinz gefahren .... grrrrrrr


----------



## Ope (25. Dezember 2002)

na na na ,ihr werdet euch doch nich zanken wollen.geht lieber biken ,s`wetter passt ja.
gruß thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seewolf (25. Dezember 2002)

Also isch kimm ja eischentlich ahch us de Nähe von aschebersch.
nähhmlisch ahhus bessemisch...  

Also:
drei Kreuze hab ich schon mal gehört. 
Wie komm ich von der sagenwirmal b8 in richtung Ab dahin??

Wenn ich dann dahin kommen würde, wie wo wer wann ist da was los???

thx...
seewolf


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Januar 2003)

das wäre mal interessant "leider" hab ich ab dienstag ne sid bei mir drin un beim stadtrad is der rahmen zu lang für dh strecken muss ich wohl bis ca. februar warten bis ich mein fr bike hab   
kennt einer von euch marktheidenfeld bin dort wieder anfang februar in nem bikeladen arbeiten


----------



## bighitter (24. März 2003)

War jemand kürzlich mal dort? Angeblich sollen die Trails vernichtet worden sein.


----------



## bighitter (24. März 2003)

Die Trails in Schweinheim sind der Kettensäge zum Opfer gefallen. Kennt jemand noch andere Strecken in Aschaffenburg oder Umgebung z.B. Alzenau oder im Spessart?


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2003)

alzenau????

na da kommen wir doch her....also es gibt eine strecke die vom hahnenkamm runterführt, direkt richtung alzenau(wenn du unterwegs fragst richtung "zeller")  nennt sich glaub ich ofiziell X11er der weg, also unter dem namen isser den meisten bekannt....geht kerzengrade den hahnenkamm eigentlich runter, dementsprechend lustig isses....mom is da alles recht ausgewaschen und "felsig"....wirklich DH isses nicht, aber zum freeriden isses cool....dann gibts noch n paar kleinere abfahrten die parallel zur rückersbacher schlucht(zwischen hörstein und kleinostheim) verlaufen....habens teilweise gewaltig in sich

ach ja, was auch noch gut is, vom hahnenkamm runter richtung michelbach....also fährst am parkplatz vorbei und dann erstma grad in den waldrein, irgendwann fängts an bergab zu gehn und wird wizisch

wirklich DH wirste hier aber nicht finden...dazu sind die berge zu klein


----------



## Bobby Root (11. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute. In der Nähe vom MIlitärplatz in AB befindet sich eine DJ strecke mit VIELEN North Shores. SAu geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ocp (12. Mai 2003)

hmm wo ist das denn genau? militärplatz sagt mir jetzt so direkt nix...


----------



## Eggbuster (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> * bis 5m.*


----------



## RaFoxx (21. Mai 2003)

darmstadt bis frankenstein...   


und wenn eggbuster da ist, ist es noch viel romantischer  



...also in darmstadt northshore an der TU (geilll  ), ein paar doubles und ein großer sandkasten an der polizei am böllenfalltor, eine abwechslungsreiche innenstadt.. und eins a dirtjumps an der tu.. und natürlich der frankenstein, bikepark nr 1


----------



## Backwoods (21. Mai 2003)

Hey Rafoxx,

gibts dich auch noch!! Viele Grüße aus dme schwobaländle  
in sindelfingen direkt is zwar nicht so besonders doll, aber bei esslingen (Kernenturm und Bikerschlucht) und im Remstal (Korber Kopf) hats ein paar gute strecken.

...und wildbad ist ja auch gleich um die ecke  

hoffe die trails in&um Da sowie an der Burg sind alle noch in form. was macht die wippe?


----------



## lasergurke13 (9. April 2015)

Hey leute ich erwecke das hier mal zum "leben".
Weiß vllt. noch jemand in der Nähe von schweinheim?
Ichhab mit nem kumpel in der Nähe vom armeegelände ein paar kleine sprünge gebaut aber die location ist nicht gerade perfekt.
Gruß chris


----------



## bernd e (13. April 2015)

Um A´burg gibt es noch mehr.
Churchtrail in Bessenbach-Keilberg
Mainaschaff/Kleinostheim gibt es was offizelles
Frammersbach diverse male im Jahr Liftbetrieb:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sauerberglift-Frammersbach/604425639603896

Das ist das was ich kenne, bin aber auch kein A´burg-Local.


----------



## Nils_Hepp (9. Juni 2015)

also Churchtrail gehts gut vorwärts wir erweitern unsere Strecke dauernd  würden uns über besuch freuen


----------

